# Joey is 14 today!



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the best thing that’s ever happened to us!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a WOW !!... from me......:birthday: Joey !....Hope you're doing well....Love the seniors..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

14 is a milestone! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Truly amazing!!! Hope he gets everything he wants for this big day.

Congratulations to you all for keeping him going and apparently healthy for all those years.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

This forum has played a great part in Joey’s health and well-being!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday Joey!!! Seniors rock!!!!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Joey! Seniors are the best!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

That's incredible! Happy Birthday Joey! You have some great hoomans there to keep you so healthy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cheerful1 said:


> Happy Birthday to the best thing that’s ever happened to us!


Where is his birthday picture? Happy birthday buddy, from me and my 13 year old


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joey!!!! What a great milestone!


----------

